# Favourite Sun



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

What is your favourite player on the PHX Suns?

Mine is *Amare*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Casey Jacobson


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Im a raptor fan....but Amare is amazing. Dude's gonna dominate the league 2 years from now. as if he already hasnt


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Marion


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

My favourite player period is Amare Stoudemire after, Jermaine O'Neal,Eddy Curry,Garnett,Bryant ..


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Marion or Amare? Maybe even Steph? Naa mate, Randy Brown all the way hahahaha:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

not a really big suns fan but i dont hate any team but Stephon Marbury is one of my favorite player so i would say him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Starbury, a favorite of mine when he was on the Nets... I don't bail on players as favorites as they change teams. And to me he has shown alot of class while playing the Nets even after being traded away, alot more then Kidd returns to you guys.

-Petey


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Starbury..


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

Mine right now would have to be Starbury as well even though Penny is still the man... no matter what anyone says.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'd have to say Shawn Marion. :yes:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

My favorite is Star,followed by Amare.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I am still sticking with my Orlando boy- Penny Hardaway


----------



## Hoopzter (Jun 9, 2003)

Matrix


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Marbury with Marion right behind.


----------



## royalwithcheese (Jul 16, 2002)

right now i have to say marion. All time favorite sun is KJ:yes: :yes:


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

right now, amare. all time - tie between walter davis (the greyhound was the smoothest) and kj. horny holds a special place in my sports-heart as well. also a big fan of ronnie lee's afro (yeah, i know, going back a long way).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stephon Marbury followed closely by Casey Jacobsen's wife.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Leandrinho Barbosa  

I really like The Matrix too.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Amare and Voshkul, gotta like the tall white boy who hustles. Fav sun of all time is Majerle.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Shannon "Pee Wee" Johnson and Stephon Marbury


----------



## Skiptomylou12 (Jun 25, 2003)

Stephon Marbury, been a fan since the T'wolves days.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do all the young kids copies the way Penny dribble the ball?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do all the young kids copies the way Penny dribble the ball?


Because that's the most effective way to dribble the ball.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

When Kidd was a Sun, Kidd by a landslide.


But now, it has to be Penny. Always liked the way he played. Also I'm biased towards the all-rounder. Thats how I play my game.

So Penny for me. But I like all the players.


----------



## JJfan172 (Jul 31, 2003)

my favorite has to be Joe Johnson. Ive liked him ever since his Arkansas days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

Right now my favorite Sun has to be Amare, but my all time favorite has to be Joe Klein, no actually Connie Hawkins


----------



## emerica2k2 (Aug 3, 2003)

my favorite right now is Steph , but my favorite ever is another similar PG, KJ.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Penny Hardaway no doubt !!! He is the man !!!
#1


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Penny Hardaway, one of my favorite players of all time. Of course I grew up watching the guy here in Memphis.


----------

